# Beinhart-Biketreff im Gonsenheimer Wald: Start Dienstag 11.04.2017



## Ripman (28. März 2017)

*Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald*

*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag und Donnerstag: Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (Kapellenstrasse in Mainz-Gonsenheim)

*Tourengebiet:* Gonsenheimer Wald, Lennebergwald und angrenzende Gemarkungen Richtung Finthen/Wackernheim/Uhlerborn

*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags jeweils um 18.30 Uhr
max. 2 Stunden, 20 bis 30 km, bis 400 hm (eher weniger)
Start 2017: erstmals Dienstag, 11.4.2017

*Level:*
Tempo- und Techniklevel bis max. 2 lt. Beinhart-Tourenlevel (siehe *hier*)

*Guide:*
Jürgen (IBC-Forum: Ripman)

*Sonstiges:*
Für den Treff im Gonsenheimer Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fährt mit. Die Teilnahme ist *kostenlos* und *unverbindlich*, sollte darüber hinaus aber ein Interesse entstehen, Mitglied des MTB-Club Beinhart e.V. zu werden, freuen wir uns natürlich sehr darüber 

Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht, Nicht-Mitglieder fahren auf eigene Gefahr.

Bitte auf ein funktionstüchtiges Bike achten, Pannenhilfe ist gewährleistet, Reparaturservice nicht. Es wird auch bei suboptimalem Wetter gefahren.

Als geeignete Räder für diese Veranstaltung gelten in erster Linie Mountainbikes mit und ohne Federung. Trecking-Räder oder so genannte Fitnessbikes sind zwar kein Ausschlusskriterium, eignen sich aber eher weniger für das von uns befahrene Terrain.

*Wichtig:*
Beinhart bedeutet keinesfalls: beinhart schnell, beinhart gefährlich, beinhart irgendetwas ... sondern ist der Vereinsname unseres Clubs, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Seht die Feierabendtreffs als das an, als was sie gedacht sind: Afterwork-MTB-Runden mit ner Menge Gleichgesinnter, definitiv steht das gemeinsame Erleben und das gemeinsame Tun an erster Stelle.
*
Aber obacht:* die Topografie des Gonsenheimer Waldes führt schon dazu, dass jede Ausfahrt zwangsläufig als formidables Intervalltraining durchgeht 

Après-Bike-Einkehr in Costa´s Sportklause findet statt, Teilnahme ist freiwillig 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (28. März 2017)

Es geht also wieder los, ich freu mich schon auf Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocchetta (2. April 2017)

Freu mich schon


----------



## Maffe (4. April 2017)

Ich fahre heute wieder eine inoffizielle Runde durch den Gonsenheimer Wald. Wer sich anschließen möchte, möge bis spätestens 18:15 an der Kapelle sein (früherer Start, um den früheren Sonnenuntergang auszugleichen).


----------



## Ripman (10. April 2017)

Costa hat angekündigt, dass seine Burger morgen besonders frisch und besonders lecker seien. Das sollte getestet werden


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2017)

wir kommen zum fahren.


----------



## Ripman (9. Mai 2017)

Sorry Leute,
werde sehr wahrscheinlich nicht rechtzeitig von meiner Dienstreise zurück sein, daher müsst Ihr Euch heute ausnahmsweise alleine organisieren. Donnerstag geht's dann normal weiter.
CU
Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

bin am kommenden Dienstag (23.05.17) beruflich verhindert, daher müsst Ihr Euch an diesem Tage selbst organisieren, aber das bekommt Ihr sicher hin ;-) 
Vatertag, 25.05., ist Feiertag, also auch kein Biktreff.
CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

diese Woche bin ich 1x privat, 1x beruflich verhindert, also müsst Ihr ausnahmsweise selbst sehen, wo sich die Trails im GoWa verstecken ;-) Ich bin sicher, Ihr schafft das aber auch ohne mich.

Bis die Tage

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (25. Juli 2017)

Sorry Leute,

heute kein Biketreff.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## 40a (27. Juli 2017)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (10. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

kein Biketreff heute, sorry.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (14. August 2017)

Am 17.08. (kommender Donnerstag) bin ich ohne Bike, da es in Inspektion ist. Daher an diesem Tage für mich kein Biketreff, Ihr müsst Euch bitte selbst organisieren. Aber das könnt Ihr ja


----------



## Maffe (8. September 2017)

Für alle Beinharten, die hier öfter mitlesen als auf der Beinhart-Webseite: Für eine Tour an der Mosel am Sonntag sind derzeit noch zwei Plätze frei. Alle Infos siehe: http://www.beinhart92.de/10-09-17-rund-um-bernkastel-kues/.


----------



## Ripman (12. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,
am kommenden *Donnerstag, 14.09.17, endet für dieses Jahr die offizielle Biketreff-Saison!*

Ab nächster Woche geht es dann inoffiziell, d.h. ohne etatmäßigen Guide, weiter. Der Jahreszeit geschuldet, starten wir dann auch schon um *18.00 Uhr ab 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle. *Da es jetzt schon relativ frühzeitig duster wird im Wald, ist ein gescheites Licht unabdingbar. 

CU

Jürgen


----------

